# Jet 12inch Planer/ Jointer combination



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

After saving my extra spending cash for about a year - I went and bought the Jet 12in 3HP jointer/planer combination toll and since I've been using it for a couple of months, I thought a review was in order.

It is a very nice solid machine and well engineered. Changing the tool from one operation to the other is very easy - takes less then a minute and no help is needed. The tables are adequate and the fence is aluminum but large and easy to move. Took it out of the crate and had to make one minor adjustment to get the fence at 90*

I got the 3 blade cutters and have very smooth finish. The new multi head cutters were a bit pricy but since I own a Tormek sharpening system with the planner blade attachment, future sharpening issues are not a concern for me. 2 months usage and no snipe yet. The dust chute is very easy to switch.

I have no complaints - it is an excellent addition to my workshop and as for the price - well worth the extra treats I have denied myself over the past year...:thumbsup:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the write-up. I have looked and & dreamed about these combo units after first seeing one at Grizzly last year.

Glad you're enjoying your new toy so much:thumbsup:


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice review and I'm glad you are happy with it. I wanted the Jet with the spiral cutter head but just couldn't afford it and got a Baileigh JP-1250 instead. I have been very happy with it but they have increased the price, since I got mine and I think the Jet is a better deal now.


----------

